

Richard Sears: Planning for the end of oi - quizbiz
http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_sears_planning_for_the_end_of_oil.html

======
pedalpete
It's the end of oiL, not the end of oi, though I think the end of oi has a
great ring to it!

SPOILER ALERT! I didn't think that this was a brilliant ted talk for most of
the way threw, and was avoiding hitting the close button, but the speaker
finishes with a great quote.

Paraprhasing "The stone age didn't end because we ran out of stones."

------
starkfist
Was when Agnostic Front signed with Epitaph. (sorry...)

